# Yarn shops in Dublin and Galway, Ireland



## floss18

Does any one know of yarn shops in Dublin and Galway? We will be traveling there next week. Trip Adviser suggested: 
This Is Knit 
The Constant Knitter both in Dublin. I could find nothing for Galway.
We were there 10 years ago and found none.


----------



## kwgold

I was in Dublin and Galway about a year and a half ago and found virtually none. (I also did extensive internet searches ahead of the trip.) I was told by a sweater retailer (who had only a small basket of very scratchy grey wool) that nearly all wool these days in the UK is exported. I don't know if that is actually true but it certainly seemed to hold true during my visit there as well as in Scotland last fall. In London I only found yarn at Liberty's.

Sorry!


----------



## Waterford Girl

Check for " wool shops" in Galway. In Ireland yarn stores are known as wool shops. Also when in Galway, visit the Claddagh Ring Museum. It is by the Spanish Arch. It is a very small museum but interesting. When I tell you that is will take all of ten minutes of your time I mean it. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## bethshangirl

floss18 said:


> Does any one know of yarn shops in Dublin and Galway? We will be traveling there next week. Trip Adviser suggested:
> This Is Knit
> The Constant Knitter both in Dublin. I could find nothing for Galway.
> We were there 10 years ago and found none.


I live in Co.Galway. Not much here in the way of yarn! Hickey's in the Galway Eyre square centre sell a selection of yarns/haberdashery. If you look on www.garnstudio.com & click on 'retailers' at top of home page, then click on 'lreland' , it will take you to the stores in lreland that sell "drops' yarn , which is one of my favourites right now,(it's gorgeous yarn!) & very good value. Another shop in Dublin is 'Springwools'- worth looking in, & "The constant knitter' that you mentioned is good, too. Hope this helps! Have a great time in lreland. (I'm in Connemara, bethshangirl )


----------



## nitrpat

I was in Galway in September and found yarn at Hickey's, but I didn't think the prices were that great, so I didn't get any. Instead I bought a beautiful sweater already knitted! I love it! Good luck with your search for yarn.


----------



## karl

I spent 6 weeks in Galway while my husband studied at University of Ireland, Galway. Hickey's was the only place I could find any yarn, but took the ferry to the Aran Islands and loaded up. They will even send it home for you. Have fun.


----------



## Tomasina

floss18 said:


> Does any one know of yarn shops in Dublin and Galway? We will be traveling there next week. Trip Adviser suggested:
> This Is Knit
> The Constant Knitter both in Dublin. I could find nothing for Galway.
> We were there 10 years ago and found none.


Did a quick search. Don't know if this will do, but hope it helps.

http://www.knittingneels.com/?page_id=47


----------



## ptofValerie

I've heard that 'This is Knit' in the Powerscourt Townhouse Centre in Dublin is good. Google it and you will get their website and contact details. I apologise that I wasn't able to cut and paste that information into this post. I hope you have a most enjoyable stay.


----------



## bethshangirl

Tomasina said:


> Did a quick search. Don't know if this will do, but hope it helps.
> 
> http://www.knittingneels.com/?page_id=47


Unfortunately, a lot of this information is out of date. 'Yarns' shop in Galway has been gone for a long time, & there are new ones started up,( but not in Galway!). 'Winnie the wool shop' is a very good one in Dublin.l send there for wool mail order.


----------



## craftystitchers

Possibly a bit late but I recently opened a yarn shop on the outskirts of Galway city. If you're ever back in Galway look us up. The shop is Knitwits and craftystitchers based in the Liosban Business park. Check us out on line www.craftystitchers.com


----------



## sshaoliche

i ordered wools from a website "world of wool" it is located somewhere in england. i am not familiar with england so can not tell exactly where it is.


----------



## RubyV78

[No message]


----------

